# Intel Dual Core E2180 OverClocking? help!



## Glitches (Jun 26, 2010)

Can i OverClock my E2180? I'm just beginner at overclocking. :1angel:
What is the max speed i can reach with this E2180?



My computer Specification:
Name:Compaq Presario SR5522ME Desktop PC
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01386897&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=ar&cc=us&product=3751059

Fan = CoolerMaster // CM12V
***
Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz
Cores:2
Threads:2
Current Speed:2.00GHz
Features:MMX,PSE36,EM46T,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,XD
L1:2X32.00 KB
L2:2X32.00 KB
L2 cache: 1MB

***
Motherboard:MS-7525 (Boston).
Motherboard manufacturer's name: MSI MS-7525.
HP/Compaq name: Boston-GL6.
Chipset:Intel G31 Express // G31/G33/P31/P35
Southbridge: Intel 82801GB/GR (ICH7/ICH7R)
***

CPU/Processor Socket: 775
Supports the following processors: 
Core 2 Duo E7xxx (Wolfdale-M) (65W)
Core 2 Duo E4x00 (Conroe core) (65W)
Pentium E2xxx series (Conroe core) (65W)
Celeron Dual Core E1xx0 series (Conroe core) (65W)
Celeron 4xx series (Conroe core) (35W) 
***

BIOS: phoenix technologies LTD.
Release Date:05/07/2009
BIOS VERISON:5.22
ROM Size:1.00 MB
***

Memory (RAM):2GB
1. 1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-6400 / 800 MHz) - Samsung.
2. 1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM (PC2-6400 / 800 MHz) - Samsung.
***

Video Card:
Name:Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Chip Type:Inter(R) GMA 3100
Memory: 320.00MB
BIOS:Intel Video BIOS

*motherboard support: Front-side bus (FSB) 800/1066/1333 MHz*
---


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Overclocking is done via the bios. OEM PC's have the bios locked so people can not screw with the settings and put warranty claims in when they mess up. This is why people who want to OC build their own PC's.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no definitive speeds for any hardware configuration. Oc'ing is always an experiment.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can overclock any processor but not when its in a prebuilt OEM system because of explanation MonsterMiata gave.

And as Tyree said there is no definitive speed either, I know people with the exact same setup as me and cant get past 3.8GHz without stability issues whereas I can get 4GHz I have even had mine at 4.2GHz but the temps were a bit high for my likeing.


----------

